# Verslavingen > Roken >  Zyban Informatie

## Henk

Hallo,

Ik rook nu zo´n 26 jaar heb al meerdere malen gepoogd te stoppen maar dit heeft niet gewerkt, kon het zelfs geen 3 dagen volhouden. Heb nu wel het een en ander over zyban gehoord. Vraag me af of de huisarts dit voorschrijft en wat de kosten zijn, wordt het vergoed door het ziekenfonds of .... Daarnaast zou ik graag wat voors en tegens horen. Ik bedoel niet over het stoppen want dat is me wel duidelijk dat deze waarde veel meer is dan het roken zelf, maar ervaringen over zyban zijn zeer welkom. Ik rook zon 20 shaggies per dag, rook inprincipe niet meer in huis, bij slecht weer wel in de keuken maar niet meer op de bank voor de buis of bij een bakkie leut en al helemaal niet meer achter de computer.

wie helpt me op de goede weg met zyban en alle andere info om me te ondersteunen.

Alvast bedankt

groet henk

----------


## Marie

hoi Henk, als je even verder kijkt op dit forum zie je dat er al heel veel geschreven is over de voor en tegens van Zyban.

Veel succes met afkicken

----------


## Gast: marijke

hoi henk&#33;
goed idee, stoppen met roken. 30% van de mensen die met Zyban beginnen stoppen er binnen 3 weken mee omdat de bijverschijnselen erg vervelend zijn. Mijn eigen ervaring was dat vooral het duizelig zijn en het niet kunnen focussen met je ogen het vervelendst zijn. ik heb het 2,5 week gebruikt en voelde me beroerder dan ooit. het kost je zo&#39;n 600 gulden en er wordt niets vergoed; de leverancier zegt dat dat onderdeel van eht programma is, dat het je iets moet kosten, zodat je het serieuzer vindt; het zou zonde zijn om voor 600 piek pillen te kopen en dan weer gewoon te gaan roken. Misschien zit daar wel wat in.
Ik ben superenthousiast over de Allen Carr methode en raad je dan ook aan het boekje te kopen bij de boekwinkel, het door en door goed te lezen (niet &#39;even vluchtig&#39 :Wink:  en je zult zien dat je na de laatste pagina echt overtuigd stopt en als een gelukkig en vrolijk mens verder gaat. Zonder sjacherijnigheid, zonder bijverschijnselen en zonder zenuwen.
echt, ik ben nu 8 maanden gestopt en ik moet er niet aan denken ooit weer achter zo&#39;n volle asbak te gaan zitten&#33;

een tip uit het boekje: denk eraan: rokers roken niet omdat ze ervan genieten als ze dat doen, ze roken omdat ze zich beroerd voelen als ze het NIET doen&#33;

ik hoop dat je er wat aan hebt&#33; ik wens je heel veel succes&#33;
marijke

----------


## Guest

http://www.medicity.nl/index.php?act=Searc...&highlite=zyban

----------


## Gast: carla

Hallo , ik heb 38 jaar gerookt, en 10 tallen stoppogingen nu gebruik ik 6 weken zyban, in het begin veel duizeligheid en hartkloppingen.
ik ben toen over gegaan op één tablet per dag, en het gaat erg goed enne ik rook niet meer

----------


## jaja1

Henk lees ons verhaal eerst a.u.b. voordat je aan die troep begint staat bovenaan echt wij zijn door een hel gegaan

groetjes jaja

----------


## miepster

ben benieuwd hoe het nu met Henk gaat??

Ben je al begonnen? Of gestopt met roken? En Hoe?

laat het weten&#33;

Miepie

----------

